# Gucci x Adidas



## favoritethingshawaii

The Fall 2022 show is on their website.  Posting a few pics from another website as it was too difficult to watch show with all the blinding lights...

From: https://hypebeast.com/2022/2/gucci-adidas-collaboration-fall-2022-collection-runway
Look 28 -  A Diana bag with the Adidas logo and stripes


Look 56


Look 81


----------



## papertiger

It's supposed ref '90s NY NY club scene and street life.


----------



## papertiger

Inspired by designer and stylist Laura Witcomb (Label NYC) here are some more pics screen shots) from the show 

As you can see the 'Blondie' will/may come in green


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

A preview is on the Gucci website...so many bags and outfits!

*A NOSTALGIA-DRIVEN ETHOS*
_Silhouettes inspired by collegiate style unfold through a retro color palette and reimagined sports clubs’ uniforms.

The collection will be available on June 7th across selected Gucci stores, dedicated Pop-ups, the adidas CONFIRMED app and on Gucci.com for those with a MY GUCCI account._


Some screenshots

_













_


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

And this is interesting...I chose one item and see this:




Hopefully this does provide the opportunity to purchase direct instead of inflated prices from resellers!


----------



## Kodi325

nope, i'm good. 

Kodi-


----------



## brnicutie

My SA texted me yesterday and said that preorders were available for select clients for the first wave. I placed an order for a bag and baseball cap. I'm still on the fence about a pair of Gazelles. What do you think about the Gazelles and in which colorway? I appreciate your insight.


----------



## A74

brnicutie said:


> My SA texted me yesterday and said that preorders were available for select clients for the first wave. I placed an order for a bag and baseball cap. I'm still on the fence about a pair of Gazelles. What do you think about the Gazelles and in which colorway? I appreciate your insight.


I really liked the blue satin ones and the pink suede, but those require a specific style. The others didn’t seem special enough to me and I really didn’t like the logo one.

I did a preorder for some RTW. I thought both the men’s and women’s RTW was spectacular and the best part of the collection.


----------



## brnicutie

A74 said:


> I really liked the blue satin ones and the pink suede, but those require a specific style. The others didn’t seem special enough to me and I really didn’t like the logo one.
> 
> I did a preorder for some RTW. I thought both the men’s and women’s RTW was spectacular and the best part of the collection.


Thank you for your response. I was thinking about one of the black jackets. I seen a pair of the Gazelles in white with red and green stripes in one of the ads, but I couldn’t find it on the website. Maybe it didn’t make it to production.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

@brnicutie I don't know much about sneakers but this article discusses the Gazelle a bit more.  The colorway you are interested in may still appear on the website later or on the Adidas CONFIRMED app (learned about this in this other article.)

adidas x Gucci: Release Info, Looks, Gazelles & Bags | HYPEBEAST


----------



## brnicutie

favoritethingshawaii said:


> @brnicutie I don't know much about sneakers but this article discusses the Gazelle a bit more.  The colorway you are interested in may still appear on the website later or on the Adidas CONFIRMED app (learned about this in this other article.)
> 
> adidas x Gucci: Release Info, Looks, Gazelles & Bags | HYPEBEAST
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401189


This is the one. Thank you so much!


----------



## poleneceline

IVE's Ahn Yujin has been wearing this collab lately:


----------



## A74

poleneinblack said:


> IVE's Ahn Yujin has been wearing this collab lately:
> 
> View attachment 5403927
> View attachment 5403928
> View attachment 5403929
> View attachment 5403930
> View attachment 5403931


This was my absolute favorite look from the collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

The Wall Street Journal had an article about Balenciaga's Spring 2023 show held at the NY Stock Exchange.  Towards the end of the article and one photo:

_In a practical sense those dark, tight fetish suits also served to stylistically unify a collection that held two distinct parts: a new “Garde Robe” subcollection of refined classic suiting and separates for all genders, and *a collaboration with Adidas that spun the classic tracksuit into oversized, ironic funhouse versions of the classic*. Pieces like a navy trench, pussy-bow blouses in beige and navy silk, and roomy blazers were surprisingly classic for a brand that is at the forefront of hype conceptually._




The WSJ article made it seem like more of a sidenote, but anyway, so interesting that Adidas is doing another (Kering) collab only one year after the Gucci one.  Some screenshots for comparisons to the Gucci lineup. Yes, the models are wearing rubber masks.  I will also note in the Balenciaga forum.

Balenciaga Spring 2023 Collection and Adidas Collaboration, Photos – Footwear News


----------



## snibor

Adidas available on US Gucci website. Tempting.


----------



## brnicutie

My SA was nice enough to let me see the items yesterday. However, since it’s launching today I couldn’t take my preorders with me. He said I needed to go back and see him again today. I told him that he must really love seeing me.   They also didn’t unbox my cap yet.


----------



## snibor

brnicutie said:


> My SA was nice enough to let me see the items yesterday. However, since it’s launching today I couldn’t take my preorders with me. He said I needed to go back and see him again today. I told him that he must really love seeing me.   They also didn’t unbox my cap yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420445
> View attachment 5420446
> View attachment 5420447


Very cool!


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> Very cool!


I had preordered the small bowling ball bag. When I lifted it yesterday it was heavy. I'm thinking of switching it out for the small shoulder bag if they have it in. Going by the weight listed on the Gucci website, the small shoulder bag is half the weight of the small bowling ball bag. I'll have to see it in person later today. Thanks for the heads up that it was on the site.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

@brnicutie 

the one you are interested in is on the website

adidas x Gucci women's Gazelle sneaker in white leather | GUCCI® US


----------



## brnicutie

favoritethingshawaii said:


> @brnicutie
> 
> the one you are interested in is on the website
> 
> adidas x Gucci women's Gazelle sneaker in white leather | GUCCI® US
> 
> View attachment 5420658
> 
> View attachment 5420661


Thank you


----------



## snibor

brnicutie said:


> Thank you


Any idea how sizing runs on the various gazelles?


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> Any idea how sizing runs on the various gazelles?


I haven't gone to the store yet. When I'm there I'll be sure to ask my SA and get back to you.


----------



## TraceySH

So a few of my things arrived today, 3 didn't fit & 3 did. Here are the 3 that worked!


----------



## topglamchic

I am inquiring about this particular dress. My SA said it will be available in August for a “relaunch”. I suppose that this is the first of other drops.


----------



## silvester

I never know how to feel about these collections. And I guess this is coming from a guy who can't afford designer goods, but is definitely interested and hopes to one day afford designer goods. I love the Gazelle, It's a beautiful, simple shoe that goes with anything and everything and retails for $180 (canadian) so for me I don't... I'm not sure the proper way to put this, but I don't see why i'd spend $1100 on the Gucci version. 
I understand from a brand perspective it's smarter for Adidas to go upstream rather than Gucci go downstream and "dilute" their brand name. But IDK, I feel that would be... more fun? The prospect that anyone can own a piece of Gucci, even though it would sell out in a hot second! But that I guess would be too "********ic." IDK H&M and Uniqlo seem to pull it off. I wear my Uniqlo by JW Anderson and J+ shirts and sweaters, and I still feel like I have a piece of designer goods. 
But again, IDK, that Gucci Gazelle is gorgeous, and if I could, I'd snap it up. But I'll have to settle for a regular pair, just as beautiful.


----------



## topglamchic

@silvester you indeed have a valid point.  I love this collection.  However, I do own a some adidas clothing and gucci accessories.  There is not much I absolutely need to get that would feel a void in my collection.  Many of these pieces are adidas attire that I already own.  However, if I do purchase something it may be to own a piece of this particular collection, for collector's purposes.


----------



## brnicutie

picked up my bowling ball bag and cap… @snibor I asked about the gazelle sizing and he said it’s whatever your Adidas size is.


----------



## snibor

brnicutie said:


> picked up my bowling ball bag and cap… @snibor I asked about the gazelle sizing and he said it’s whatever your Adidas size is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421109


Thanks. Enjoy your new items!

Edit.. @brnicutie I just noticed the beautiful lv in the corner of your photo!


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> Thanks. Enjoy your new items!
> 
> Edit.. @brnicutie I just noticed the beautiful lv in the corner of your photo!


Thank you, @snibor!


----------



## keywi100

silvester said:


> I never know how to feel about these collections. And I guess this is coming from a guy who can't afford designer goods, but is definitely interested and hopes to one day afford designer goods. I love the Gazelle, It's a beautiful, simple shoe that goes with anything and everything and retails for $180 (canadian) so for me I don't... I'm not sure the proper way to put this, but I don't see why i'd spend $1100 on the Gucci version.
> I understand from a brand perspective it's smarter for Adidas to go upstream rather than Gucci go downstream and "dilute" their brand name. But IDK, I feel that would be... more fun? The prospect that anyone can own a piece of Gucci, even though it would sell out in a hot second! But that I guess would be too "********ic." IDK H&M and Uniqlo seem to pull it off. I wear my Uniqlo by JW Anderson and J+ shirts and sweaters, and I still feel like I have a piece of designer goods.
> But again, IDK, that Gucci Gazelle is gorgeous, and if I could, I'd snap it up. But I'll have to settle for a regular pair, just as beautiful.


I totally agree with you, although I have my eyes on the pink gucci gazelles. The pricing is high for a pair of sneakers. Maybe some of the materials are of better quality than adidas but it’s still sneakers. I wonder if it’s priced so high to discourage resellers as I don’t think that most would pay beyond the very high retail price


----------



## cerulean blue

I'm super interested in getting this shirt, but can't get to a store to try it on. does anyone know if it runs big or tts on them?


----------



## A74

cerulean blue said:


> I'm super interested in getting this shirt, but can't get to a store to try it on. does anyone know if it runs big or tts on them?



I didn’t get this shirt, but I did get the beige Trefoil jacquard shirt, which I believe is the same cut. It runs TTS for me.


----------



## cerulean blue

A74 said:


> I didn’t get this shirt, but I did get the beige Trefoil jacquard shirt, which I believe is the same cut. It runs TTS for me.



Thank you!


----------



## ingenieux00

My gazelles came today. Haven't ordered from the Gucci website in a long time but at checkout they show pics of a branded shopping bag as part of the "gift packaging" but mine didn't come with one. Is that normal?


----------



## papertiger

They has samples at Sloane St at the weekend but not the stock. Honestly, I think they are missing the interest curve and I wasn't that impressed tbh.


----------



## brnicutie

ingenieux00 said:


> My gazelles came today. Haven't ordered from the Gucci website in a long time but at checkout they show pics of a branded shopping bag as part of the "gift packaging" but mine didn't come with one. Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423204


When I picked up my items, some came with the shopping bag and some didn't. The boxes with the handles didn't come with a shopping bag. My CA said something about they made it with the handles to use as bags and wanting to conserve on packaging.


----------



## DrTootr

Loving my new Adidas x Gucci phone case and if anyone is curious to see what fits inside









Edited:


----------



## Nina1982

Had anyone Info if this Shoe comes later??


----------



## Cherries and wine

DrTootr said:


> Loving my new Adidas x Gucci phone case and if anyone is curious to see what fits inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432953
> 
> 
> Edited:


That is cute! Is the strap long enough to wear crossbody?


----------



## DrTootr

Cherries and wine said:


> That is cute! Is the strap long enough to wear crossbody?


Thank you @Cherries and wine  

So I'm a little over 5 foot 8 ie 173cm and I got my Gucci in Dubai Mall to put an 2 extra holes in the strap for me in store. It now sits on me nicely, but the style of this is more of a high cross body to wear, hope that makes sense. For comparison I also tried the WOC version of this and it has a longer chain and that sits just about hip level on me.


----------



## 888Bee

The platform gazelles were delivered today.


----------



## MrTee

silvester said:


> I never know how to feel about these collections. And I guess this is coming from a guy who can't afford designer goods, but is definitely interested and hopes to one day afford designer goods. I love the Gazelle, It's a beautiful, simple shoe that goes with anything and everything and retails for $180 (canadian) so for me I don't... I'm not sure the proper way to put this, but I don't see why i'd spend $1100 on the Gucci version.
> I understand from a brand perspective it's smarter for Adidas to go upstream rather than Gucci go downstream and "dilute" their brand name. But IDK, I feel that would be... more fun? The prospect that anyone can own a piece of Gucci, even though it would sell out in a hot second! But that I guess would be too "********ic." IDK H&M and Uniqlo seem to pull it off. I wear my Uniqlo by JW Anderson and J+ shirts and sweaters, and I still feel like I have a piece of designer goods.
> But again, IDK, that Gucci Gazelle is gorgeous, and if I could, I'd snap it up. But I'll have to settle for a regular pair, just as beautiful.


I was actually wearing Adidas originals tracksuit with gucci trainers and matching cap since around 2015 and now they have done a collab together im not a fan of collabs but from a collectors perspective its perfectly fine


----------



## hayleyx

DrTootr said:


> Loving my new Adidas x Gucci phone case and if anyone is curious to see what fits inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432953
> 
> 
> Edited:


this one looks nice i love the logo and pattern style


----------



## bibogirl

I know this collection wasn’t everyone’s favorite but I’m such an athleisure fan so I was very hyped about it. I wound up getting one thing - the mini black horsebit crossbody. I love it so much. It’s perfect for sporty or casual looks. I love that it mostly screams Adidas and not Gucci. If I want to be more inconspicuous I can use the plain black leather strap. It would only be the horsebit that would give the Gucci away and it’s not that noticeable. And if I don’t mind the Gucci being more obvious, I can use the red/green strap.


One thing I was really annoyed with though - it didn’t come in the Gucci X Adidas box. Just the standard green box. I asked  the associate who retrieved my order for me if I could get the correct box and he asked who I assume was a manager or supervisor. That man acted inconvenienced and made me feel like I was asking for his first born. I understand my sale didn’t go towards his store’s numbers and the company already captured my money but I’m still a Gucci customer. He disappeared and came back and said they didn’t have one for my bag. So while I love my bag, the Adidas X Gucci experience was slightly disappointing.

Do you think I could ask the website’s customer service for a box?


----------



## topglamchic

bibogirl said:


> I know this collection wasn’t everyone’s favorite but I’m such an athleisure fan so I was very hyped about it. I wound up getting one thing - the mini black horsebit crossbody. I love it so much. It’s perfect for sporty or casual looks. I love that it mostly screams Adidas and not Gucci. If I want to be more inconspicuous I can use the plain black leather strap. It would only be the horsebit that would give the Gucci away and it’s not that noticeable. And if I don’t mind the Gucci being more obvious, I can use the red/green strap.
> 
> 
> One thing I was really annoyed with though - it didn’t come in the Gucci X Adidas box. Just the standard green box. I asked  the associate who retrieved my order for me if I could get the correct box and he asked who I assume was a manager or supervisor. That man acted inconvenienced and made me feel like I was asking for his first born. I understand my sale didn’t go towards his store’s numbers and the company already captured my money but I’m still a Gucci customer. He disappeared and came back and said they didn’t have one for my bag. So while I love my bag, the Adidas X Gucci experience was slightly disappointing.
> 
> Do you think I could ask the website’s customer service for a box?
> 
> View attachment 5538834




This is beautiful. And I know what you mean about athleisiure!  I love adidas and Gucci despite this not being everyone’s favorite collection I enjoy it. I haven’t gotten anything and hope to get something from the collection on the second launch in August. 

And yes call customer service to get the box. I find Gucci customer service and their SA’s to be wonderful in general. You can also try a different Gucci store.


----------



## bibogirl

topglamchic said:


> This is beautiful. And I know what you mean about athleisiure!  I love adidas and Gucci despite this not being everyone’s favorite collection I enjoy it. I haven’t gotten anything and hope to get something from the collection on the second launch in August.
> 
> And yes call customer service to get the box. I find Gucci customer service and their SA’s to be wonderful in general. You can also try a different Gucci store.


Do you know where I can get a preview of August’s launch? I’d really like a track jacket.

Also, I sent the online customer service a polite email. I wrote a draft that was demanding and entitled because I know the squeaky wheel always gets the grease. And from my experience in customer service, the polite and understanding ones don’t usually get the results they want.  But I just couldn’t do it. That’s just not my personality. We’ll see what they say.


----------



## leatherbabe

bibogirl said:


> Do you know where I can get a preview of August’s launch? I’d really like a track jacket.
> 
> Also, I sent the online customer service a polite email. I wrote a draft that was demanding and entitled because I know the squeaky wheel always gets the grease. And from my experience in customer service, the polite and understanding ones don’t usually get the results they want.  But I just couldn’t do it. That’s just not my personality. We’ll see what they say.


My Gucci x Adidas item (preordered via my boutique SA) also didn't come with the collab packaging. The store manager said they were trying to source a bag for me but none of their preorders arrived with them unfortunately. I'm bummed but not enough to actually do anything about it! Please keep us posted if you hear back about your request.


----------



## topglamchic

bibogirl said:


> Do you know where I can get a preview of August’s launch? I’d really like a track jacket.
> 
> Also, I sent the online customer service a polite email. I wrote a draft that was demanding and entitled because I know the squeaky wheel always gets the grease. And from my experience in customer service, the polite and understanding ones don’t usually get the results they want.  But I just couldn’t do it. That’s just not my personality. We’ll see what they say.


I understand and admire your integrity.  I follow similar rules and usually do what suits my personality although, I don't get the results that someone else may have gotten, I maintained my personal values.

In terms of the August launch, I found out through my SA.  I wanted to pre-order a dress however, it was curious that it was not available for pre-order.  So then the SA thought maybe it was "for runway only."  Well, the SA kept inquiring and finally discovered there is another launch in August.  My SA is very determined, which is wonderful.  I would check with your SA and keep pressing as they may not realize there is another launch in August.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

topglamchic said:


> I am inquiring about this particular dress. My SA said it will be available in August for a “relaunch”. I suppose that this is the first of other drops.



The red dress is now available on the US site.




@Nina1982 the shoe is now available:



@bibogirl there are some track jackets, too





A bunch more items for F/W have been added.  This is fun but not within my budget, lifestyle and climate!


----------



## topglamchic

favoritethingshawaii said:


> The red dress is now available on the US site.
> 
> View attachment 5606785
> 
> 
> @Nina1982 the shoe is now available:
> View attachment 5606792
> 
> 
> @bibogirl there are some track jackets, too
> 
> View attachment 5606791
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch more items for F/W have been added.  This is fun but not within my budget, lifestyle and climate!
> 
> View attachment 5606787


Gorgeous!  For right now, I will enjoy perusing this recent drop!


----------

